# new plants



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

hi all just figured I would show the new plants and some RBP shots..


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

things have come a long ways for you since the start. everything is looking good.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks AS! I appreciate it. This week I will be getting a bigger filter and some more plants


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Nice start.. What kinda lights you got? And what kind of ferts you dosing?


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

I have 2 36" h/o t5 fixtures from nova extreme. They are 78 watts per fixture and there are 2 bulbs per fixture. One bulb is 10,000k and the other is a freshwater 6700k bulb. As for ferts I only use tetra FloraPride.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

very nice! setup is looking clean and healthy

big improvement on the 65 gal hex you had in the beginning


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks all!! Trigger, I actually have a compressus in the hex tank now..... I am on the hunt for another normal shaped tank lol.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

If you want to get tremendous growth from that sword you need to get some root tabs, They are predominant root feeders

Use these Ferts , its dumb to pay for water this 20 dollar package will last you for years and the bags are only 1/2 to 1 pound so there not very big at all.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Ba20 said:


> If you want to get tremendous growth from that sword you need to get some root tabs, They are predominant root feeders
> 
> Use these Ferts , its dumb to pay for water this 20 dollar package will last you for years and the bags are only 1/2 to 1 pound so there not very big at all.


Awesome man!!! So from my understanding..... should I get root tabs and those ferts? if so what root tabs do you recommend?


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Id use the root tabs for now and once you plant alot heavier then start the ferts, i have a some pictures of some of my plants in the picture forum, this will give you an idea of success you can achieve.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

ok sweet i appreciate it


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

i like API root tabs i have had good growth from them just be careful disturbing the substrate once its in stirring it up can cause algea outbreaks and green water.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

any hints or tricks that I should know about? I have never used root tabs before.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Wrap roots around them, then plant in substrate.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

never thought of that


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

> never thought of that


Thought of what ? Putting them with the plant ? You have got to be joking ?


----------

